# Walk in wade areas near La Porte



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

I work in La Porte close to Sylvan beach.
Are there any walk in wade areas near La Porte / Shore Acres / Kehma??


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

El Jardin. Hard bottom, with some shell here and there.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Take business 146n to Lee dr and down evergreen tabbs bay could be good but be safe lotta structure under water surface


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Bubbas no Kenner said:


> Take business 146n to Lee dr and down evergreen tabbs bay could be good but be safe lotta structure under water surface


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> El Jardin. Hard bottom, with some shell here and there.


Are you speaking of El Jardin Beach just south of Shore Acres? Whenever I hear "hard bottom" my ears perk up. Can't handle the soft bottom anymore. Any difficulty wading in like rocks and boulders on the shoreline? Thanks in advance for any tips my friend. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Are you speaking of El Jardin Beach just south of Shore Acres? Whenever I hear "hard bottom" my ears perk up. Can't handle the soft bottom anymore. Any difficulty wading in like rocks and boulders on the shoreline? Thanks in advance for any tips my friend.
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Sorry for the late response, Mike. Yup. Harder than an ex-wife's heart. I think if we get a good week of sun things may "heat up".


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

OnedayScratch said:


> Sorry for the late response, Mike. Yup. Harder than an ex-wife's heart. I think if we get a good week of sun things may "heat up".


We might should consider meeting up there when you think it might get right. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

